# Windows 10 Virtueller Arbeitsspeicher



## aSt3rOiD (28. September 2015)

Hallo Zusammen,

nachdem ich den Arbeitsspeicher meines Systems nun von 8GB auf 16 GB Arbeitspeicher aufgestockt habe wollte ich fragen ob ich irgendwas am virtuellen Arbeitspeicher ändern muss bzw. was von Euch zu empfehlen ist.
Zur Zeit sind es 4352 MB und die Verwaltung geschieht automatisch. Bei Google hat jeder eine andere Meinung wie man zu verfahren hat, ausschalten,Windows verwalten lassen, etc..... 
Ich wollte einfach mal eure Meinung dazu wissen.
Bin für jeden Rat dankbar.


----------



## XT1024 (28. September 2015)

Meine Meinung: Bei mir läuft es schon lange mit 16 MB / 2 GB und nur auf C:\ wobei ich immer, wenn ich es mal überprüft hatte, weit von 2 GB entfernt war.
Und selbst eingestellte 8 GB und mehr würde mich wohl nicht stören weil es ja offenbar nicht genutzt wird.


----------



## HisN (28. September 2015)

Meine Meinung: Windows macht das schon ganz gut. In der Regel ist da kein User-Eingriff nötig.
Es sei denn man ist der Meinung, das zuviel virtueller Speicher von Windows angelegt wird.
Abschalten  ..... sägt man an dem Stuhl auf dem man sitzt? Wirklich jetzt?

Und ... da sich das Thema ja über alle Windows-Versionen *GLEICH* verhält. Braucht es da jetzt wirklich einen neuen Thread dazu.

Frag 100 Leute auf der Straße (das machst Du gerade) und Du wirst 100 verschiedene Meinungen bekommen.


----------



## aSt3rOiD (30. September 2015)

Trotzdem Danke für die Antworten.


----------

